# Ford 4000, 201 cid diesel fuel system



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Been doing some light reading, Ford 4000 operators manual and came up with something new to me. Under the section of "diesel engine cold weather starting" it says to advance the throttle to wide open, then push the "excess fuel button" to the "in" position, then return the throttle to the std 1/2 open position to start. What is this excess fuel button? Where is it located? Cannot find any other mention of this in the operators manual or the shop manual. Can anyone shed some light? I don't have a clue. I did a.Google search and came up with 1 hit where it is mentioned as a starting aid in a Yesterday's Tractor forum, but no details on location or operation.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Does your pump look like this? There is a fuel shutoff lever near the top right of the picture that has a button with a small boot on it ( the pivot). Open the throttle wide open, push the button in and it should "click" return the throttle to 1/2 and start the engine. 
Have a look at your pump and see if it matches.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

4000 did not come with an in-line pump, only DPA distribution pump.

Engine starting instructions beginning at page 14 (pdf page 20):
www.ntractorclub.com/manuals/tractors/Operators%20Manual%20All%20Purpose%20and%20LCG%20Tractors%202000,3000,4000,and%205000.pdf


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

That's where I was reading. Cold Weather Starting Procedures. Paragraph 2 on page 15 of the operators manual. I don't know what the excess fuel button is or where it is located. The operators .manual safety list says operator should be in the seat when starting the tractor. Does that infer that you can set the excess fuel valve while in the seat, or is it.a procedure performed at the injector pump prior to starting the tractor? The read in the manual is confusing to me. It's like they assume you are experienced in operating diesel tractors and not instructing you how to operate one.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Hacke said:


> 4000 did not come with an in-line pump, only DPA distribution pump.
> 
> Engine starting instructions beginning at page 14 (pdf page 20):
> www.ntractorclub.com/manuals/tractors/Operators%20Manual%20All%20Purpose%20and%20LCG%20Tractors%202000,3000,4000,and%205000.pdf
> View attachment 51835


You are correct. The Simms inline pump was used on a few of the early 3000s and on most? - all? of the 4 cylinders. ie 5000, 7000, etc
They were never used on a 4000.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Ed Williams said:


> That's where I was reading. Cold Weather Starting Procedures. Paragraph 2 on page 15 of the operators manual. I don't know what the excess fuel button is or where it is located. The operators .manual safety list says operator should be in the seat when starting the tractor. Does that infer that you can set the excess fuel valve while in the seat, or is it.a procedure performed at the injector pump prior to starting the tractor? The read in the manual is confusing to me. It's like they assume you are experienced in operating diesel tractors and not instructing you how to operate one.


Paragraph 2 on page 15 says:
"*In-Line Injection Pump:* Move the hand throttle to the wide-open position. Push the excess fuel button 'in' to increase fuel delivery, then reduce the throttle setting to the half-open position.

*Distributor Injection Pump:* Move the hand throttle to the half-open position"


There is a picture of the in-line pump in Figure 7, page 6, in the Operator's Manual also showing the excess fuel button.
Does your pump look like that, or does it look like the distributor pump in Figure 82, page 53?


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Again, I am a victim of diesel engine terminology. I did not know that they were referring to 2 types of injection pump. I thought they meant a straight line fuel system and not the pump. The answer is the radial style pump like on my tractor does not have an excess fuel valve. Evidently, tractors are like cars where they use multiple styles of parts for the same model of tractor. I need to read slower and reference the diagrams better since the manual covers a range of models and years. Thanks for getting me back on the right path. I was getting frustrated with my level of understanding. It's pretty bad when the operators manual causes more confusion than help.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I beg to differ, this particular manual is one of the best. It explains the essentials in text, and you can confirm the information through the illustrations. It also have a "Lubrication and Maintenance Chart" that helps you to cover the important tasks required to keep the tractor going.

There is a manual for the UK/Europe market for download here:
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ford-2000-3000-4000-5000-operators-service-manual.2/
It shows you that your manual is not that bad at all.

Take the manual to the tractor and read it from beginning to end. During reading, search and find the parts/functions on your tractor that is mentioned to get familiar with them. The manual covers several models (mentioned in the foreword). You need to know what your model (i.e. 4000 Chassis Type) is, to be able to sort out the correct information.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Correction. I did not mean to imply that the manual was bad, but rather my ability to understand some of the terminology that is used. I did not express that very well. I am still on the learning curve with diesels. I guess I really need a Ford 4000 Operating Manual For Dummies.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Ed.. Your pump DOES HAVE an excess fuel gizmo.. its called "a throttle"..lol
There is a tremendous fuel difference between low idle position & hi idle position when cranking.
So u SHOULD/MUST move the throttle OFF OF the low idle stop before cranking..
& always, always, always.. if it has a manual stop, push/pull it to the run position before leaving the machine..
& if the machine will be sitting "not used" for any length of time, shut off the fuel at the tank..


----------



## 1952seb (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi Ed- I couldn't tell if your question about the button was answered. On the Simms pump there is a small (Apx 3/8" dia x 3/4" long on the right side) button you press in after moving the throttle. This should stay about half way in until the engine starts (unless you didn't move the throttle enough). I was taught to always start my dad's 1970 3000 this way (cold start; even in the summer) unless it had been running for a long time prior to briefly shutting off. My 1967 2000 has the other pump (name escapes me) which does not have this button or any other cold start assist we can find & knobs on the dash don't work.)

I totally understand your confusion at new info & the brief nature of the manuals. When we weren't raised around these older machines there's a lot to learn! I have been told (or couldn't find in my research) certain things weren't ever made, or never contained such & such part, but when the tractor I have defies, I have learned not everybody knows everything about each individual tractor, especially ones 50+ years old. Always keep asking & then take what others say with a grain of salt until you get the answers that make sense to your situation.


----------

